# Appetizers With Peppers ~ Three Different Styles ~ All Wrapped In Bacon



## thirdeye (Oct 9, 2020)

I recently did an appetizer platter with a big assortment of peppers wrapped in bacon I'd like to share.   First I made some standard ABT's.  The cream cheese in these was seasoned with Cimarron Doc's BBQ rub (it has a hint of chile powder) and the bacon seasoned with just pepper.   Next were some mini peppers with alternating Fontina cheese, shrimp, and cream cheese seasoned with lemon pepper. I used my double smoked bacon on these.    Lastly were red pepper rings wrapped in a slice of bacon and seasoned with a rub of  paprika, coriander, cumin and roasted garlic powder.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 9, 2020)

i'll take 2 of each please, they sure do look good!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2020)

Took ya long enuff...  LOL   Still looks great!  

Now where's the beef?


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 9, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> i'll take 2 of each please, they sure do look good!!



I really like ABT's, but I make the lengthwise ones because I can cook some of the heat out... I'm good for at least two, maybe three in one sitting. 

The mini peppers , which are a lot milder, develop a great flavor with the charred skin. Adding shrimp  is another level of flavor, and the small bacon cap is not overwhelming. I usually use 2 cheeses in these, but this is maybe the second or third time for the Fontina. 

The red pepper rings are one of my favorite appetizers, and if you pound the bacon right.... the pepper is still slightly crunchy when it gets browned.   These are much more filling that you think.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 9, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Took ya long enuff...  LOL   Still looks great!
> 
> Now where's the beef?



Okay,  you're right my timing was off....  and in-between it all was two days of BBQ judging, my first of 2020.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Okay,  you're right my timing was off....  and in-between it all was two days of BBQ judging, my first of 2020.


Judging? What and where, sounds like a good time.
Bring on that CR&G!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2020)

Excellent!
I would be proud to serve that to my guests!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice love ABT'S

Warren


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 10, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Judging? What and where, sounds like a good time.
> Bring on that CR&G!



It was a 2-day KCBS contest in Wyoming called Smoke & Soulfest.  41 teams were there, and some were heavy hitters.  Several from Kansas City area, Texas,  Kansas, and all of the intermountain west states.  The same teams took the Grand Championship and Reserve Championship both days.  The food was top notch and there was a lot of wagyu brisket.


----------

